# Fuji Cadenza?



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the Fuji Cadenza from about 1989? There's one for sale locally, possibly at a low price. I guess the question is "what is a low price?"...if there's any real market for these...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I'd say that answers my question. If there's no enthusiasm here, there's probably not much of a market!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Okay, so I picked it up for $6.99. This was on Ebay, but local pickup only. I could see it had a Biopace sticker on the outer chainring, so I'm thinking the parts are worth more than that...we'll see. Photos, etc. will follow.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

sounds like a deal, if nothing for the parts.
Deore stuff or lower?


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Its a fairly low end bike, but still, you can't go wrong for $7. Generally, it has to be a pretty high end brand to get much attention around here. There are those of us who can't afford Ritcheys, Bontragers, Cunninghams, Fat Chance, etc, so we have to make due with the more "mundane." That beats the crap out of any bikes I was getting from thrift stores, which were generally around $20. I once scored a bike called a Santa Fe, which I assume was probably marketed as a lower cost brand by one of the big bike manufacturers. I got it for $7 at Goodwill, but the only thing in good shape was the frame and fork. I had pretty much everything I needed to build it up, so I ended up having a really good campus/getting to the gym bike for about $25 after it was all said and done.

Anyway, fix up the Fuji, ride it, love it, and if you dont, sell it on Craigslist for $100.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

<<Anyway, fix up the Fuji, ride it, love it, and if you dont, sell it on Craigslist for $100.>>

My thoughts exactly. My stable only needs so many bikes, so this one competes for space with the '88 Fisher Montare. I'll see which is in better shape with better parts (likely the Montare) and then will clean up and tune the Fuji and decide what to do. Long live low-to-mid-range 80s MTBs!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I picked up the Cadenza today. It has the Exage Trail group (6-spd) with SR hubs and Araya rims (no model name that I can tell). Overall, it's not a bad entry-to-mid-level late 80s MTB. The shift cable housings are shot - they both blew apart when I tested the shifters. The tires are also shot - sidewalls are coming apart. Looks like the bike spent some time outside!

Still, I'll put new shift cables on it, clean it up, tune it up, find some cheap tires and either decide it's cool enough to stay or I'll sell it. Not bad for $7 +cables + tires...

Oh, the real kicker is that it came with a matching (and smelly) Fuji water bottle!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

It should make a decent "townie" bike. Something fun to cruise around the neighborhood on.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah, good townie bike! semi-horzontal slots in the rear?
My first mtn bike had exage ('88 bianchi forte). Shifters & crank didn't last too long, but they got me into it until I upgraded.
Some of those components are still going on my Dad's townie bike (along with a cool '90ish specialized forged crank). He swapped the parts that worked on the new frame from the cool lugged frame to something more his size & donated the rest at a local Santa Cruz bike swap type of program. Hopefully someone is still riding that frame (w/ the metal 'steal your face' sticker as a headtube badge) around santa cruz.



cegrover said:


> I picked up the Cadenza today. It has the Exage Trail group (6-spd) with SR hubs and Araya rims (no model name that I can tell).


----------



## boskeroo (Jan 12, 2005)

*Exage*

I still have a 1989 Nishiki Colorado with Shimano Exage on it.

I won't claim that it's great stuff, but after 16 years of hard riding, the derailleurs still work.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

boskeroo said:


> I still have a 1989 Nishiki Colorado with Shimano Exage on it.
> 
> I won't claim that it's great stuff, but after 16 years of hard riding, the derailleurs still work.


After a little cleanup, the Cadenza's components work beautifully. I'm pretty sure the bike had little use, but just sat outside some. Aside from a few paint nicks, slight surface rust on the chain and cogs and a saddle I'm about to replace, I've got it in almost new condition now.


----------

